# Looking for someone who needs product logged!



## Camelcowboy6 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey guys waddup new to the forum. 

I am looking for someone who has some product and would like to get it logged. I will do as follows.

1. Blood work before and after cycle
2. Log in daily calorie, protein, and food intake
3. Log in all daily supplements taken (I make my own pre workout)
4. Log in all my workouts
5. Measure Arms, Calves, Waist, Chest, Thighs, forearms, wrist to see growth
6. Log all my strength increases as they go.
7.Also will log sides


Anything else you would want I could do let me know if anyone is interested!


----------



## Milo (Oct 14, 2015)

So basically you just want some free gear. This ain't that type of board.
But welcome.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 14, 2015)

Anything else I would want you could do?

He he he, don't mean to disrespect Camelboy, but it sounds to me like gear-prostitution.

Willing to elaborate why are you willing to be a guinea pig?

You can get yourself in big trouble for shit like that. Let's say, I want to research a compound that may be lethal, and I sent it to you as gear.

Take care, good look with all the surviving stuff and shit.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 14, 2015)

Wow. You'd think people would just read before posting stupid shit.


----------



## goodfella (Oct 14, 2015)

Camelcowboy6 said:


> Hey guys waddup new to the forum.
> 
> I am looking for someone who has some product and would like to get it logged. I will do as follows.
> 
> ...



I got you my dude! Got this vial of test blend I picked up last time I went down south to TJ I could send your broke ass to log! Even has worm still moving in it last time I  checked =D


----------



## thqmas (Oct 14, 2015)

Camelcowboy6 said:


> Hey guys waddup new to the forum.
> 
> I am looking for someone who has some product and would like to get it logged. I will do as follows.
> 
> ...



BTW, you're ok with kisses on the lips?

_Sorry dude, I just had to._ :32 (18):


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey if anyone else wants to give away free gear I'll sign up and do the same.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 14, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Hey if anyone else wants to give away free gear I'll sign up and do the same.



Here you go Herm







Hope you'll enjoy your free gear!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 14, 2015)

@OP - recreate the McDonald's "Super Size Me" diet experience & log it here. You know...for science.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello Camelcowboy6 my name is Zeigler Nice 2 Meet U.

This idea you have to get free gear is ambitious. The reason you might not get any bites is no one knows you. This is a tight knit organization similar to cosa nostra. Right now they will only laugh at you on that score of it.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 14, 2015)

goodfella said:


> I got you my dude! Got this vial of test blend I picked up last time I went down south to TJ I could send your broke ass to log! Even has worm still moving in it last time I  checked =D



I hear the test with the worm is most superior dude.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 14, 2015)

This is absolutely the stupidest fukking post in ug history... and that's saying something.

OP you have gone full potato on this one. It's kinda sad and pathetic actually.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey, you can't blame the guy for trying


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 14, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Hey, you can't blame the guy for trying



For some reason I can never see what Jenner posts until I hit the "reply with quote"--- anyone else having that issue?  All I see in her posts is her avatar/picture....


----------



## Camelcowboy6 (Oct 14, 2015)

I never said it had to be free I would pay for it. But me being willing to do a log i would be looking for vials at a discounted price.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 14, 2015)

Camelcowboy6 said:


> I never said it had to be free I would pay for it. But me being willing to do a log i would be looking for vials at a discounted price.



You've come to the wrong place dude. This is not a source board, the higher ups don't allow that shit. Want training info, diet advice, or man on man action.... then you're in the right place.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 14, 2015)

Camelcowboy6 said:


> I never said it had to be free I would pay for it. But me being willing to do a log i would be looking for vials at a discounted price.



Then your log would mean shit to anyone. Free or discounted gear will put your objectivity into question. Requesting free or discounted gear not only automatically puts your objectivity in doubt but it also raises questions as to why the fukk would anyone care for a log by YOU?


----------



## Poof (Oct 14, 2015)

That right there can get a gold star!


----------



## thqmas (Oct 14, 2015)

Camelcowboy6 said:


> I never said it had to be free I would pay for it. But me being willing to do a log i would be looking for vials at a discounted price.



You make me happy. Stupid is so funny. Please, continue.

BTW, please send me a link to a previous log you made.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 15, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> You've come to the wrong place dude. This is not a source board, the higher ups don't allow that shit. Want training info, diet advice, *or man on man action*.... then you're in the right place.


----------



## neil007 (Oct 17, 2015)

Is this guy for real?!? Do people really do this?!...ffs...lol


----------



## nightster (Oct 17, 2015)

Camelcowboy6 said:


> I never said it had to be free I would pay for it. But me being willing to do a log i would be looking for vials at a discounted price.



I'm curious how that creatine steriod works. Go to GNC pick some up and log it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Then your log would mean shit to anyone. Free or discounted gear will put your objectivity into question. Requesting free or discounted gear not only automatically puts your objectivity in doubt but it also raises questions as to why the fukk would anyone care for a log by YOU?



Thats what I am thinking.  Why would anyone care about this one random dudes opinion?


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Hello Camelcowboy6 my name is Zeigler Nice 2 Meet U.
> 
> This idea you have to get free gear is ambitious. The reason you might not get any bites is no one knows you. This is a tight knit organization similar to cosa nostra. Right now they will only laugh at you on that score of it.



I'm just curious what the hell you were implying by this remark?

There isn't any sources advertising here this isn't steriodology this isn't professional muscle.

Who is here that could give him free gear if there isn't any sources in the first place? Just a random joe smhoe giving another random something he or she may have paid for and for free for a new user whom crawled out of the wood work?

& this isn't the mafia

Your whole post was asinine.

I'm actually surprised you haven't at least been temp banned already by some of the off the cusp remarks you make around here.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 17, 2015)

Camelcowboy6 said:


> Hey guys waddup new to the forum.
> 
> I am looking for someone who has some product and would like to get it logged. I will do as follows.
> 
> ...



I've got a new, revolutionary deer antler spray that I believe will eliminate the need for hgh or igf-1.  I make and bottle it myself.  Give me your address.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 17, 2015)

cornelius coanbread j. Oliver said:


> i've got a new, revolutionary deer antler spray that i believe will eliminate the need for hgh or igf-1.  I make and bottle it myself.  Give me your address.




dont do it op!!! Its semen!!!


----------



## thqmas (Oct 17, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> dont do it op!!! Its semen!!!



I think this was all an elaborated plan conceived by the OPs sick and twisted mind. It's our semen he was after all along!!!


----------



## Beasttech7 (Oct 18, 2015)

May as well just drink a glass of bleach right before a superset. Gl man.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 24, 2015)

trodizzle said:


>



Is that the back of your head tro ?


----------

